# New Drive For Bolt



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

I was one of the people who put a 4TB internal drive in my Bolt. It works well in general, but I do have to restart it every couple of weeks. Now I am looking at modifying the Bolt case and using a 3.5 inch drive in an external enclosure. Two questions:

1. Is there a way to copy all the data off my current drive to the new one?
2. Would a WD Blue, Purple, or Green drive work in this scenario? I need to be economical, but I'm not willing to go smaller than 4TB.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

A WD Blue or Green drive will be fine, although I still prefer the Green AV-rated (EURX) or Red (EFRX) lines for TiVos. If you're going to trust 4TB of recordings to it, a few extra bucks up front is worth it. I wouldn't spit on a Purple drive.

If you're going from 4TB to 4TB, any of the standard Linux boot drive images like jmfs or MFS Tools 3.2 will work to "xerox" the existing drive byte-for-byte to the new drive.


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

So if I am going to do a straight disk dupe with linux, do I need to connect the new drive to the Tivo before I do the duplication? I would assume since it is a duplication it would not be necessary.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

If you duplicate it in Linux with dd or dd_rescue it doesn't matter what's on the destination drive.


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm not all that much of a Linux guy (I have used it, but I am not a superuser) so would mfstools be easier to use than dd?


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

I tried dd and it failed 51% of the way through. Maybe I made a mistake with the command. I set the bs to 128k for both input and output. I think I'd rather use mfstools, but I can't get the boot USB to actually boot on my desktop PC.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Try HDD-Raw-Copy-Tool. It works in Windows.


----------

